
“VPN on Steroids” Launches on Kickstarter - davegson
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/safingio/spn/
======
davegson
Some questions you might have - for further questions, just ask anything.
Question everything.

### What do you make and sell? ###

We are developing the Safing Privacy Network (SPN), most easily understood as
a "VPN on steroids". However, we built the SPN from the ground up and do not
rely on the decades-old VPN technology. As a result, we can truly protect our
customers from prying eyes, such as an abusive Internet Service Provider.

### How do you distinguish yourself from the competition? ###

We wrote blog posts on how the SPN compares to VPNs and Tor:

\- [https://safing.io/blog/2020/01/22/how-the-spn-compares-to-
vp...](https://safing.io/blog/2020/01/22/how-the-spn-compares-to-vpns/)

\- [https://safing.io/blog/2020/01/22/how-the-spn-compares-to-
to...](https://safing.io/blog/2020/01/22/how-the-spn-compares-to-tor/)

### What keeps you up at night (about your business) ?###

The importance of privacy has in upholding our democratic societies. If we
cannot effectively resist mass surveillance, our society will slowly fade into
a totalitarian, thought controlling dystopia. How to bring privacy solutions
to the masses is what drives us.

### What are you hoping to do over the next year that you have not done
before? Why? ###

In the next year, the SPN will evolve from a lab-tested product to a network
handling hundreds and thousands of users. Since 2017, we were heavily
investing into research and development. Finally bringing our product to the
market is very exciting to us!

### What was your "eureka moment" that led you to start this organization or
company? ###

The Snowden revelations triggered an "eureka moment" for Daniel, who realized
how current privacy solutions simply don't cut it with the vast surveillance
programs of intelligence agencies and big tech.

### Are you solving problems for your industry, for society, the world? Which
Problem? How come nobody solved those problems before? ###

Mass surveillance impacts everyone connected to the Internet. With our world
being so connected, it is hard to think of areas this does not affect.
Manipulation, targeted financial exploitation and large scale censorship all
already exist in societies around the world because of it.

There are a lot of smart people working on solving pieces of the puzzle, but
most solutions end up being very technical and relying on technology not
initially built for protecting privacy.

The SPN is built from the ground up, looking on how one would solve privacy
with today's technology. It also focuses on ease of use before all, making it
a breeze to use.

